# Critique my squat



## Thatgoodfellow (Nov 26, 2019)

Sorry for the shitty video but this is me hitting 300 at probably RPE 8
its feeling good but I feel like I may be leaning to far forward with low bar position. Also I have a tough time stopping at or just below depth as I’m training for a PL meet. Any tips?


----------



## Trump (Nov 26, 2019)

First thing I see and it’s only because I do it is your looking down. I felt once I looked up and forward head high the leaning forward corrected it’s self. I will leave other more experienced guys to assist you further


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Nov 26, 2019)

Trump said:


> First thing I see and it’s only because I do it is your looking down. I felt once I looked up and forward head high the leaning forward corrected it’s self. I will leave other more experienced guys to assist you further



actually that makes a lot of sense thank you. I didn’t notice that until you pointed it out but it will probably help with my balance as well.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Nov 26, 2019)

Agreed with Trump. Head up chest up should help. 

Also, i would try it with the bar a little higher and see if it would help prevent you from leaning as much.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 26, 2019)

Need to squeeze your ass hard at the start so you're not looking like you're about to good morning it. That will help your forward lean.

Do not look up. Eyes straight ahead. Drive your head and traps back into the bar. That is your first move coming out of the hole, and push your knees out.

That's it for now. Not going to overload you.

Have you tried squatting in flat soled shoes?


----------



## snake (Nov 26, 2019)

Nice lift TGF, your depth is way low. 



Trump said:


> First thing I see and it’s only because I do it is your looking down.



DYS beat me to it but don't do that. I've posted more then one squat video and you never see me with that craned neck; look down or neutral.



DieYoungStrong said:


> Do not look up. Eyes straight ahead. Drive your head and traps back into the bar. That is your first move coming out of the hole, and push your knees out.
> 
> That's it for now. Not going to overload you.
> 
> Have you tried squatting in flat soled shoes?



Here we go with the sneaker thing again. lol


----------



## Infantry87 (Nov 26, 2019)

Head up and eye position straightforward. I’m a high bar guy so I unrack, walk it out, grip the bar tight and keep my elbows pushed forward slightly. Breath deep into your diaphragm, and squeeze your ass cheeks before you drop down. DYS has a point about flats. I hate oly shoes I can only squat and pull in chucks anymore


----------



## tinymk (Nov 26, 2019)

Your walkout and setup looks awkward and it looks like your neglecting your posterior chain.  A very important section of that body that stabilizing your squat and generating strength throughout the movement.  Like mentioned flex your glutes  and pull your self back.  Your well bent over before your squat even starts.  
Bar placement should be along the rear delta or lower for a medium to low bar squat.  The bar will be higher on the traps for a high bar squat.  Medium bar is a good place to start.  

Knees should be pushed out on the descent with the upper body sitting inside the knees. Keeping the weight on the quads hams and glutes, not the lower back. Reflex the glutes as you near the top of the squat. head should be neutral not looking up or looking straight down.  I tend to stare forward and as I get into the hole my vision fuzzies up a bit but I still hold neutral.  
I have a bit of odd squat due to several cervical fusions and shoulder surgeries my ROM is non negotiable so I make the best of it.  
A 2nd video from the front would help us as well to look your squat over.  Little adjustments will make a more stable squat and when your squat is stable the weight on your back goes up.  
Best to you


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Nov 26, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Need to squeeze your ass hard at the start so you're not looking like you're about to good morning it. That will help your forward lean.
> 
> Do not look up. Eyes straight ahead. Drive your head and traps back into the bar. That is your first move coming out of the hole, and push your knees out.
> 
> ...



i usually warm up in chucks and then switch to lifters when I get to my higher weight. It just seems to help with some discomfort I have in my groin and hip flexor area but I do notice the lifted heal makes me almost want to fall forward sometimes


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Nov 26, 2019)

Here’s a better video of 275 for a set of six.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 26, 2019)

If I was going to critique something here, it would be to stay off of your toes. You can see your heels raise every time you go down. A good tool that I found when I was squatting was to use a 2.5lb or even a 5lb plate under my heal to train myself to push from my heels. I feel like if you sat back a bit more and pushed from your heels, you would fix alot of other issues.


Thanks for sharing the video. Good Luck.


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 29, 2019)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> Here’s a better video of 275 for a set of six.



work on your ankle/calf mobility. Heels are wanting to come up. I fight this with front squats. Calf raise machine works great for stretching. 
Stance 2” wider, point toes out a hair more. 
That’s all I’d dare change without knowing how far out you are from the meet.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Nov 30, 2019)

ToolSteel said:


> work on your ankle/calf mobility. Heels are wanting to come up. I fight this with front squats. Calf raise machine works great for stretching.
> Stance 2” wider, point toes out a hair more.
> That’s all I’d dare change without knowing how far out you are from the meet.



thanks man. Meet is in February so still a ways out. I have been doing a lot for ankle mobility. Man I saw a video or my squat last year and I have come a long way. Problem is my flat ass feet always wanna pronate and roll in. I think that’s what I’m seeing in the video. I will try pointing out a bit and see if that helps


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 30, 2019)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> thanks man. Meet is in February so still a ways out. I have been doing a lot for ankle mobility. Man I saw a video or my squat last year and I have come a long way. Problem is my flat ass feet always wanna pronate and roll in. I think that’s what I’m seeing in the video. I will try pointing out a bit and see if that helps


Trust me. I know all about flat feet and the knee/ankle issues that go along with it.... https://imgur.com/a/VYe07Vl


Based on the vids you’ve posted so far, your leveraged aren’t THAT far off from mine. Stance width can and will be your friend. Just gotta have good hip mobility. 
The wider your stance, the less you have to lean. I’ll punch rumpletoe right in his suckhole; one size fits all is a damn lie.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Dec 1, 2019)

ToolSteel said:


> Trust me. I know all about flat feet and the knee/ankle issues that go along with it.... https://imgur.com/a/VYe07Vl
> 
> 
> Based on the vids you’ve posted so far, your leveraged aren’t THAT far off from mine. Stance width can and will be your friend. Just gotta have good hip mobility.
> The wider your stance, the less you have to lean. I’ll punch rumpletoe right in his suckhole; one size fits all is a damn lie.



jesus you win the flat foot you Neanderthal lol. I’m gonna start trying with a wider stance. You’re right I always read and hear people say you wanna work on mobility so you can squat with your toes forward and stance closer but I don’t think thats anatomically correct for me.


----------

